# France air quality sticker



## MarkJ (May 10, 2017)

Thought I saw a post the other day about it taking ages to get the sticker, so banged in my application quickly.

Got an emailed invoice which acts as a temporary sticker less than 48 hours later with proper sticker in the post.

Pretty slick I'd say. And a beautifully polite as the French often are.


----------



## colinm (May 10, 2017)

After a change of plans I also applied for one couple of days ago, just over a day later email came with this.



> Votre certificat sera expédié prochainement par courrier à l’adresse où le véhicule est enregistré.
> Dans l’attente, cette facture vous permet de justifier de votre démarche et du classement de votre véhicule.



Seems fairly efficient, we'll see how long the actual sticker takes.


----------



## jeffscarborough (May 10, 2017)

My experience is just the same as yours.

Excellent result.


----------



## oppy (May 10, 2017)

What we need is someone to scan theirs so that we can print our own :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## jeffscarborough (May 11, 2017)

oppy said:


> What we need is someone to scan theirs so that we can print our own :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



I thought it was us Yorkshire folk that was tight? 

The total cost for this sticker is €4.80

Compare that with the cost of a drive in London


----------



## MarkJ (May 11, 2017)

oppy said:


> What we need is someone to scan theirs so that we can print our own :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Bearing in mind how long it took me to scan my V5 in such a way that fitted the French's size constraint (400kb), I think I'd rather pay the E4.80 than do any more scanning.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> Bearing in mind how long it took me to scan my V5 in such a way that fitted the French's size constraint (400kb), I think I'd rather pay the E4.80 than do any more scanning.



I just photographed my V5 with my phone then uploaded that as a jpg and it was accepted, before I did that I also had problems with scanning and keeping the size down, free pdf readers don't give you as many options as paid for ones


----------



## mrdon (May 11, 2017)

Mine took two weeks to arrive, the sticker has your reg printed on it


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2017)

Mine came back within a week I used  Paint programme on windows to resize scan


----------



## BKen2 (May 11, 2017)

I assume you are getting the Crit’Air sticker because you plan to visit Paris Lyon or Grenoble which are the only cities affected by this rule. Greneral travelling around France does not require the sticker or have things moved on. Correct me if Im wrong 


Brian K .


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2017)

Ore areas coming on all the time Mont Blanc Tunnel for one


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 11, 2017)

Ours took 9 days from ordering / paying to receiving the sticker in the post.

Got the email invoice showing which sticker i would be getting in 2 days.


----------



## MarkJ (May 11, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> I assume you are getting the Crit’Air sticker because you plan to visit Paris Lyon or Grenoble which are the only cities affected by this rule. Greneral travelling around France does not require the sticker or have things moved on. Correct me if Im wrong
> 
> 
> Brian K .




The sticker lasts for the lifetime of your vehicle so there's no harm getting it before you absolutely need it. I figured that if there was a significant lead time then the time I really did need it I'd be too late, sod's law being what it is. And at less than 5 euros I can't see it getting cheaper, only more expensive if anything.


----------



## colinm (May 11, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> I assume you are getting the Crit’Air sticker because you plan to visit Paris Lyon or Grenoble which are the only cities affected by this rule. Greneral travelling around France does not require the sticker or have things moved on. Correct me if Im wrong
> 
> 
> Brian K .



We may be going to the Paris area depending on how things go, only rough plans at moment, but there are at least 22 other areas which may be affected over the next couple of years, also see here 
French Environmental ZonesÂ â€“Â Crit-Air.fr


----------



## BKen2 (May 12, 2017)

colinmd said:


> We may be going to the Paris area depending on how things go, only rough plans at moment, but there are at least 22 other areas which may be affected over the next couple of years, also see here
> French Environmental ZonesÂ*â€“Â*Crit-Air.fr



Thats a great site link Colin ..needed to read the info a couple of time but think I got it eventually ,I would say though dont get your sticker from them seems they charge 29€ for it.


Brian K


----------



## markymo (May 12, 2017)

*air sticker*



BKen2 said:


> I assume you are getting the Crit’Air sticker because you plan to visit Paris Lyon or Grenoble which are the only cities affected by this rule. Greneral travelling around France does not require the sticker or have things moved on. Correct me if Im wrong
> 
> 
> Brian K .



No Brian your right we have just spent 20 days  all over france with no sticker and no problems ' and from what some of the French were saying it's only going to be 2 more cities in the next 3 years but who  knows .


----------



## colinm (May 12, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> Thats a great site link Colin ..needed to read the info a couple of time but think I got it eventually ,I would say though dont get your sticker from them seems they charge 29€ for it.
> 
> 
> Brian K


No we got ticket from official site


----------



## colinm (May 15, 2017)

Sticker came in post today, I think thats 5 days (maybe 6) after applying, not bad going.


----------

